# Help Cat guys!



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am thinking of trying out the new cat rig this Friday afternoon/evening. I was thinking of going to Will's Creek Dam to try for some saugeye's then trying for some cats. I am wondering if anyone would think I could get into some cats in the Will's still or not. If so where is a good spot? I want to try out the new reel and just want to go cattin one more time this year!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure you could pick up a couple channel cats. I figure the hole downstream is as good as any place.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey thanks a lot. I just need to find where this hole is first though!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think mike might be referring to the hole just below the dam, where the rip rap ends.it's good for eyes and cats both.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

ok I think I can figure out the spot you are talking to. I have never fished down there for saugeye. I have seen others fish it for them, but they usually fish closer to the dam. I will prob try down there now then! thanks a lot!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the eyes can be caught all along that stretch.here's one taken from that hole.you might even bump into the old guy down there trying for a bigger one .
he also catches some nice flatheads there


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

the pic did not come up, but I will look for an old guy!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

must be another glitch in my av program   
maybe this will work


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I think I may have seen that photo one other time.  That is a nice one!


----------

